# Scan for follicles



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi ladies, I live near Belfast but am planning on my next cycle to be done in Cyprus but was wondering if any of you know anyone that could scan me to count how many follicles I have before we go out.

I rang RFC in Belfast but they stopped doing private scans in December.  I don't want to go to Origin as I was a patient of there but am planning the next cycle at a different clinic.

Any suggestions we'd be much appreciated.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Mandy, there is a doctor called Dr Ralph Roberts who works out of Dundonald consulting rooms who does private scans for people attending clinics overseas. He is very nice and faxes all the information to the clinics for you. Hope this helps.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for this, do you just ring into dundonald hospital for him?

Have you any idea how much this will cost?


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not sure how much it costs but the number for the consulting rooms is 02890484840. They should be able to let you speak to Dr roberts.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you so much misse, you don't know how happy I am that I know I have another option


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Mandy the cost is £130 for the first scan with Dr Roberts then £90 for each one after that (i think) cant remember how much the blood tests are.Origin are charging  a whooping £250 for a scan never mind the blood tests ,ripping the **** out of it me thinks.
Good luck


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

I am laughing at your wee bum  
Was it hard to get an appointment?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I pm'd you about Femplus near Dublin she charged me 150 euro and I got the four blood tests plus the antral follicle scan for that price but I think if you can get somewhere closer to home would be easier when you factor in petrol costs!


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------

